# Newbie advice



## Cobra281 (Jun 20, 2016)

So I'm looking for a daily driver\beater(if that makes sense) and in my price range, finding '04 Maximas with transmission or engine issues. My questions:

1) How many miles is "too many" miles for the engine? The ranges I'm seeing are from 155k to 240k.
2) Are the transmissions problematic? I know the valve body is a common issue, seeing threads about it. Also, on car-part.com when looking for a tranny, I see that there are 2 types; a 4 speed and a 5 speed auto, does it depend on the model or the years?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

